# iPhone 6 bluetooth connection



## egywow (Jun 4, 2014)

i just finished talkin to a representative from apple that denies the ability to connect my iphone to my PC using bluetooth.. 

i'm sure i could do that with my iphone 4. now i have iphone 6 and trying to remember how i did that.

basicly what i'm trying to do is use my computer as if it's a bluetooth sound device, for example i can play Asphalt 8 and not worry about ruining my phone's built in speakers, not worry about the earbud's cable being in the way while holding my phone...

it's not only about playing music cause i could still use the [Remote] app for that.. i am trying to use the computer as the iphone's speaker for any sound that could have been coming out of the phone to be on the computer's sound system/speaker+subwoover instead, using the bluetooth connection.

i'm using iphone 6
Windows 7 ult

can anyone help me get that done?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I don't think you can https://discussions.apple.com/docs/DOC-7722


----------



## egywow (Jun 4, 2014)

M sure I could on iPhone 4..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your not using an IPhone 4 see the link I provided above.


----------



## egywow (Jun 4, 2014)

I read it while googling stuff before I even contact apple. If the answer is there then excuse my ignorance I can't really find out.
According to some table I saw iPhone 6 with it's bluetooth version 4 included every "profile" from earlier iPhone devices.


And about the continuity thing.. If I get a new Bluetooth usb stick with bluetooth4 or w/e would that solve the problem?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The answer is that not all blue tooth is compatible and some versions cannot do what you want, according to the info in the link.


----------



## egywow (Jun 4, 2014)

But the version in the iPhone 6 is Bluetooth 4 which include all applications profiles as the info from the post says.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I 'am not seeing what you are https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT3647 Iphone 6 is not mentioned


----------



## egywow (Jun 4, 2014)

"iPhone 4 and later" i assume that ""Later" includes iphone 6


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If you mean the A2DP
Definition: 

A2DP stands for 'Advanced Audio Distribution Profile' and is a Bluetooth protocol that allows mobile users to stream high quality (stereo or mono) audio wirelessly.

For example, music can be streamed from a mobile phone to wireless headphones or a car audio system, it does not mention to a pc with speakers.


----------

